# Bacon Or Sausage?



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

Disgusting.

NONE!


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Moon_Child said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> NONE!


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

Cheveyo said:


>


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Moon_Child said:


>


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Neither. I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

Cheveyo said:


>


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Moon_Child said:


>


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

Cheveyo said:


>


Silly Pooh... Had to open his mouth.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Sausage is one of my favorite things in the world. :smile: This is a superlative thread.


----------



## Fizipop (Jan 30, 2012)

Bacon is amazing, but it is FREAKING amazing when it is soft and flimsy (undercooked, maybe?). It just tastes so good that way!

When it comes to sausage, it's the exact opposite: I absolutely love when it is cooked to the point of being dried up and darkened.

In any case, bacon gets my vote, but sausage can be absolutely delectable when cooked in the manner specified above.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

bacon...unless it's farmer sausage then sausage all the way so i voted both. sausage is quite varied i like certain kinds alot and other kind not so much


----------



## jennandtonic (Dec 1, 2011)

I like both, but I tend to go through phases of loving one over the other. I used to not be able to get enough of sausage, and for the last several years I can't get enough bacon. It's got to be floppy bacon though, I don't like crisp bacon that much.

BLTs are my *JAM.*


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sausage, but only if it's chicken apple or good old breakfast pork sausage with syrup.



The King Of Dreams said:


> OMG really?!


please forgive me for saying this: normal sausages may be a bit phallic, but those take it to a whole new level...


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Sausages!
Bacon is so overrated.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Cheveyo said:


>


 Oh dear....... What did I start?!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

LQ9 said:


> Sausage, good old breakfast pork sausage with syrup.


Oh a person after my own heart! Let's go to IHOP together! We'll be breakfast buddies.


> please forgive me for saying this: normal sausages may be a bit phallic, but those take it to a whole new level...


I know..... unsettling isn't it?


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> Sausages!
> Bacon is so overrated.


YES! Dude, you are so awesome!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

SenhorFrio said:


> bacon...unless it's farmer sausage then sausage all the way so i voted both. sausage is quite varied i like certain kinds alot and other kind not so much


What about breakfast sausage?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Emanuel Mayer said:


> best of both worlds
> Berner Sausages
> 
> Berner Bacon Sausages Royalty Free Stock Photo, Pictures, Images And Stock Photography. Image 9882729.


Oh, bacon, is there anything you can't do?

I choose bacon, of course.


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

Both. Though, I usually go with sausage since sausage is usually more filling.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

The King Of Dreams said:


> What about breakfast sausage?


 hmm i'm not a big fan of what most supermarkets call breakfast sausages.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

SenhorFrio said:


> hmm i'm not a big fan of what most supermarkets call breakfast sausages.


What about the ones at diners, and places like IHOP?


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Oh a person after my own heart! Let's go to IHOP together! We'll be breakfast buddies.


*shakes hand*

Syrupy sausages... for every meal!


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

The King Of Dreams said:


> What about the ones at diners, and places like IHOP?


bacon is still better.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

LQ9 said:


> *shakes hand*
> 
> Syrupy sausages... for every meal!


Yesss! * squeals like a little girl*


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

SenhorFrio said:


> bacon is still better.


I'm disappointed now


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I love both bacon and sausages,there is nothing better than sausages,bacon and eggs on toast.But I prefer the gourmet sausages rather than processed ones.They have more flavour and come in many different varieties.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Yesss! * squeals like a little girl*


*skips off to ihop together*


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

LQ9 said:


> *skips off to ihop together*


*while holding hands*


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

The King Of Dreams said:


> *while holding hands*











(you did say you squealed like a little girl)

Edit: or this works too


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

LQ9 said:


> (you did say you squealed like a little girl)
> 
> Edit: or this works too


That works too..


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

The King Of Dreams said:


> That works too..


Lol, sorry if that wasn't the image you had in mind...

Man, we've really hijacked the sausage thread haven't we.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

LQ9 said:


> Lol, sorry if that wasn't the image you had in mind...
> 
> Man, we've really hijacked the sausage thread haven't we.


I hijacked my own thread! LOL


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Both. But I like bacon slightly better. 

If the world had no bacon I would waste away into nothingness.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Sausage. I actually don't eat bacon very often.


----------



## Coldplayer (Jun 29, 2011)

*sausage
sausage
sausage!*

I am one of those people likely to face a premature death as a result. Its like I can see it but cant stop. 

Hotdogs, italian sausage, pork sausage links/patties, beef sausage, cocktail weenies, italian sausage, brats, kielbasas... cant live w/o em. I used to eat some kind of sausage everyday. Im down to like 3 days a week now. I love breakfast sausage though. Cant get enough! I consider myself to be a sausage connoisseur. If I didnt have a high metabolism Id be a slob.

BUT I like turkey bacon when im in a rush b.c i can microwave it til its crispy


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Bacon! @[email protected]


----------



## Zyforb (Jan 22, 2012)

If a sausage is good, it'll beat bacon any day.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

King? This was YOUR poll? What the heck - as an ENFP you've GOT to realize that many of us can NOT choose!

BOTH! I frequently order both because I hate to choose just one, missing the other. The funny part is how positively bonkers I have become about breakfast meats as an adult. I wonder if we NEED some now and then - you know, as if it meets some physiologic need that we have yet to discover... (;

Making me hungry!


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I love bacon!  I'm not a big sausage fan though.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Both when they're made right, neither when they aren't


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Bacon and sausages together is an awesome combination to behold.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I hate when they say bacon OR sausage on breakfast menus. No fair! But when I have to choose one or the other I think I more often go with bacon. The thing is, I'm pretty pickey about these two and sausage has a lot more possible variables. I don't like sausage that tastes too fatty or which is too spicy or which has too coarse a texture. I don't like bacon that is all white flabby stuff - it has to be crispy and there has to be more red/brown than white. Usually asking for the bacon 'crispy' results in getting something acceptible, but there's not a lot they can do if they haven't got the right kind of sausage in the first place. Also I find that most seasoned ground-meat things don't settle as well in my stomach as plain slices of meat do, I'm not sure why and it's not a big enough difference to make me not like sausage though.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sausage. Though one time I ordered sausage and it tasted like a weird bacon and sausage hybrid. Now that was the best sausage ever!!


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Sausage. Duhhh! Okay, I don't get why you people like bacon. Bacon is just like burnt fat. It's very oily. I prefer sausage, because it's real meat.


----------



## Muxoe (Apr 15, 2012)

Both!


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

sausage. :3 It's spicier~


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, I've always loved sausage.

**Sits back and waits for someone to get my perverted joke.**


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Bacon from the local farm. Went to get some, but they were out. They did have sausage, so I was FORCED:tongue: to compromise and get the bratwurst.

I shouldn't have to be put in this position and inconvenienced like this. Next time i am buying out the store.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

If I had to choose, then my vote would go to sausage. I don't really eat either much really.. well, don't eat bacon at all. Only eat sausage when my boyfriend feeds them to me... from when he gets it from the fish and chip shop >_>; nothing perverted there at all xD


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Neitherrrrrr. :ninja:
I'm not vegetarian but I tend to only eat fish/chicken (or turkey, but rarely), so.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I voted for both! I don't eat either very often, but today I bought a package of turkey bacon <3


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

bacon more votes? really!?

tbf.. bacon is awesome in a sandwich, but by itself it tastes all salty. sausages are where it's at.


----------



## Isisx (Sep 13, 2012)

Neither, silly! :kitteh:

I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't understand America's bacon obsession. Sausage is 100 times better imo. I mean, bacon is great and all, but nothing beats a smoked sausage. Especially with some cheese <3


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Neither


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

well, figuratively speaking,_ sausage_.

Literally speaking-bacon.


That's right, l eat metaphorical sausage. And l love it.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Assuming that the sausage was meant as _breakfast sausage_, regardless of link or patty format; and assuming that _bacon _was meant as bacon strips or "American" bacon (vs. "Canadian" bacon, back bacon, or Kevin Bacon); I have chosen BOTH!


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Bacon is good only in burgers IMO. I never really understood the hype about it.

But sausage... c'mon... how the hell can you go wrong with sausage?
It's not only filling to the belly but comes in different flavors! Honestly I think it's the best thing the Germans ever gave America!


----------

